# SS Export Builder Med Cruise 1975



## DBGcooper (Dec 22, 2008)

Looking for old crew mates on the SS Export Builder during the summer of 1975 when I was the engine cadet. The start of my career, as I retired as C/E in 2000. Thanks DBG


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello DBG

Welcome to Ships Nostalgia. I hope you find what you are looking for. I did not sail on the Export Builder but I started out on the American Lancer has cadet in 1973 and I retired has C/E in 2005 while my last ship was in 2004. I had to use all of my vacation on the books before the official retirement. 

Joe


----------

